# Help can I demand two et??



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello ladies,

I'd be so grateful if you would give me any advice

I'm just stimmin  my lining for a fet cycle end of the month and feel really anxious and have got my head set on 2 of my 3 blasts to be transferred.the problems is the clinic have said I won't know till the day if it will be 1 or2 as will bepend on the quality once tey have thawed. I only have 3 eggs frozen and for financial reasons this is our last cycle for a few yrs I feel as though if 1 egg is put back it's a waste of my 2 eggs which will just be left to perish when they could be the 1 if that makes sense 

My question is can I demand 2 put back? It's my body and I'm paying and totally understand te pros and cons with having 2 put back. I just can't stop thinking about it non stop and know if do only have the 1 put back I
will always think what if where as if I had 2 I know if it doesn't work I can say we did the best we could 

Thanks for reading this and any feedback would be great xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Pretty sure that u can choose. ESP if u exp your situation. X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i think that you can say why you would want 2 back etc and you are informed of the risks of twins/miscarriage etc with having 2 back. If not you are a paying customer and if they are not happy to do this for you despite your informed consent, I would say you need to know asap, as you can move clinic and move your embryos to another clinic willing to put 2 back ut obvioulsy you would need to know in advance
l


----------



## susie1974 (May 13, 2011)

hi cohensmummy, i thought i would share my story i over stimulated in august and had a freeze all embryos 22  1 day embryos, i wasnt allowed a transfer as the risk of ohss was to high,in january i had 11 1day embryos thawed and taken to 5day blasts , at transfer they told me they were only transfering 1 , i put my foot down and demanded 2,i really wanted twins  they went through the risks of having 2 put back ,but said legally it was my choice, out of the 11 only 4 0r 5 were useable but  non were able to be re frozen and would have perished so i said i wanted 2 because they were going to destroy it anyway, anyway both took and i was pregnant with twins, scans at 6,8 and 10 weeks showed 2 healthy babies bouncing around, i went for my 13 week scan and 1 had demised  at 10/11 weeks, i was desperately sad, it could be looked at 2 ways , if i would have gone by the embryologists wishes i may not have gone through the heartache of loosing 1 or if i did take there advise i could have lost my only baby i suppose i will never know,i still think i made the right choice to go with my heart, i have 11 more 1day frozen embroyos left in the freezer and if i chose to use these in the future i would do exactly the same again, go with your instinct at all times  good luck    susie xxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

As far as I understand they can only force you if you are NHS and under a certain age although in my experience it depends on the clinic. I will (hopefully) be having two fresh embryos transfered when I have my IVF but I would think the guideline would be the same for FET. We have had to sign to say that we are aware we could end up with twins as its amazing how many people complain they only wanted one!!    It was one of the deciding factors for us moving clinics as the previous clinic refused to transfer 2.


----------



## EmmaLouise1980 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi

Maybe it depends on the clinic? I am just starting FET and when we went for the consultation, they actually advised me to have 2 put back.. I think you definitely put your foot down and tell them what you want

Emma xx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, From what you put, i think the clinic were trying to warn you that there may only be 1 survives the thaw so prepare yourself for that fact, as they have put you will not know until the day of transfer. Are you thawing all 3?
Out of 10 thawed in 3 cycles personally only 1 perished. Hope yours are as strong and you get to put 2 back.
good luck


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

when I had my consulatation the Dr was very kind and understood that I am only getting one chance, due to my age my partners age and that my body has started the menopause many years ago or i may never have been able to have babys due to my body - so he is going to transfer 2 if we can get two to grow its a long shot! so I would go for Two. susie1974 thanks for your story I nver considered that this could happen to one and not the other.


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello, thanks every1 for your time for replying to this post  

In the end I didn't have to ask for 2 to be transferred back they actually asked if I would like 2 on the day. So on Friday I had 2 good quality blasts put put back with a otd of 18 th may   so pleased. 

Thanks again for the replies xx


----------

